# Pearson Model 10 Milling Machine



## Bill Newland (Dec 3, 2013)

Well drat! I just got registered on this site and did a search on "Pearson" with no returns. I was hoping I might run into someone who has a Pearson Model 10 Milling Machine. This machine was made in Italy, about the mid fifties I think. It is a Bridgeport clone knee mill, but a little heavier (more rigid) I think. I bought mine local several months ago and haven't heard of anyone else who owns one since. The old machine is pretty accurate with good ways and not much backlash, but there is a problem with the quill feed. It works intermittently, as though there might be a stripped gear somewhere. I'm reluctant to take it apart without a manual, which I have been unable to find anywhere. If anyone out there has a Pearson mill, or knows anything about them, I would sure enjoy hearing from you.


----------



## xalky (Dec 3, 2013)

Try this: http://www.lathes.co.uk/pearson/


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 3, 2013)

xalky said:


> Try this: http://www.lathes.co.uk/pearson/



I am always leaning on this Forum.  Never knew what they meant when they say "Turret Milling machine"  I've used them for years but can't recall anyone calling them Turret style before.  Now I know and it makes sense. It looks like a gun turret with a little imagination.  I found a Pearson Milling machine manual online.  


For those who don't know some knee milling machines models allow rotation of the column either left or right of dead center.  This gives the head more range of travel.  The milling machines I have used that had this option had a ring and pinon gear to move the assembly.   I don't recall moving any of the milling machines in this manner.  I have moved the Ram in and out before. 

They used to say "Live and Learn"


----------



## Bill Newland (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you Marcel and Bill C!!  I'm in the process of ordering manuals.)


----------

